# ride in sourthern arkansas



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

There is a ride in sourthern Arkansas this Saturday, a night ride think it starts at 5, all is welcome, I'm leaving Conway around 330 if someone wants to meet up


----------



## rntbuck (Apr 23, 2010)

BOOOOOOOOOO! i cant go!! wheres it gonna be at? also, labor day saturday, saline bottoms in warren, bunch of folks talkin bout goin


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

heard that people were getting tickets for riding down at the saline bottoms now for some reason.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah we talk about goin to


----------



## rntbuck (Apr 23, 2010)

brute2215 said:


> heard that people were getting tickets for riding down at the saline bottoms now for some reason.


ive heard the same, but every time weve been here lately nothings been said and it seems to have been ok. i also heard that if it had been "closed" or not cool to be down there, that it has opened back up.

i hope so, because labor day saturday there will be a BUNCH of bikes down there


----------

